# M. Aurantiaca Breeding Project



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

I recently acquired a 5.5 group of Golden Mantellas. They have finally have started to reproduce.


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

great job ! can you show a photo of the whole viv ?


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

goncalo said:


> great job ! can you show a photo of the whole viv ?


These are some earlier shot of their tank. I am currently building them an enclosure out of a 55 gallon aquarium.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Wonderful!!

I am curious if your water is standing or it is circulating in some manner ?


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

srrrio said:


> Wonderful!!
> 
> I am curious if your water is standing or it is circulating in some manner ?


It has an air stone in one corner. 30% water changes are performed daily.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

For some reason I could not thank your above post.. so thank you. 
Please update when you have some bouncing baby aurantiaca


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

srrrio said:


> For some reason I could not thank your above post.. so thank you.
> Please update when you have some bouncing baby aurantiaca


Thanks! I will definitely be updating this from time to time. Currently my "Aurantiaca Shoe Box Nursery" (pictured) is home to 55 tadpoles that appear to get bigger every day. Tonight I am going to be making another Nursery to separate them by half, so they are less crowded.


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

Most of the M. Aurantiaca tads are developing hind legs


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome!

I love mantellas, but I have been too busy to give them a shot. Golden mantellas have always been my favorite in the genus so keep us updated! Can't wait to see some more of them

John


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful frogs. Great work with everything. Sounds like you have a full house going on over there!


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

Awoke to find this little one this morning.


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you have booming springtail and/or mite cultures going? These guys morph out REALLY small. Congrats!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

GREAT WORK! I'm always glad to see people working with Mantella species and have always wanted to try my hand at breeding M. Aurantiaca but have always been worried about it being too warm down here in South Georgia in the summertime for them to do well. Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TerrariumExtension (Dec 11, 2013)

medusa said:


> Do you have booming springtail and/or mite cultures going? These guys morph out REALLY small. Congrats!


Yes they are very tiny! Probably 5mm snout to vent. We have about 10 containers of springtails going right now.




Hayden said:


> GREAT WORK! I'm always glad to see people working with Mantella species and have always wanted to try my hand at breeding M. Aurantiaca but have always been worried about it being too warm down here in South Georgia in the summertime for them to do well. Where are you located if you don't mind me asking?


I am located in central Indiana. It gets pretty warm up here in the summer. To keep my Aurantiaca cage cool I used a cool air humidifier. It keeps the cage in the mid 60's when the rest of the room is in the high 70's.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Will you be selling the froglets? I am interested.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Same here.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------

